# How To Start



## gunforhire (Apr 2, 2013)

Hopefully in about 5 weeks I'll be self medicating with cannabis. It's been a long time a commin. I would like to find out if there is any type of formal protocol that would allow me to contribute to the on going study on cannabis as medicine. I know that those that don't believe in the healing power of cannabis will not be swayed by my findings as well as those that believe that cannabis can cure everything will doubt any short comings I may discover. What I would like to do is help the people like me that live with a particular neurological disorder. It's a painful, progressive disorder for which there is no "cure." I am hoping to help my fellow travelers with as accurate information as possible. I will start a pain journal but I would like to know if there are some sort of standards that I can use. I would appreciate any information that anyone might have. Thanks.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 2, 2013)

I wish yual nothin but luck to yur trails wish travelled pilgrem. I hope yual get yur wishes and someone with bility to help reaches out to fuel yur flame as fur startin a pain journal I can says ifin yual looks to my threads there be some painful journals to read already started so I beets ya to it!



BWD

Hope yur trails find ya well in the end pilgrem nice to meets ya.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you hoping that cannabis will reduce your symptoms, help with pain? I guess you should just have a chart that you can track your  progress before and after. It won't be scientific, and there won't be a double blind study, but who cares if it helps you. Good luck, we really need some great neurological studies done. You can start with anecdotal information that I  hope someone would use. Best wishes to you.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I have Fibro-myalgia, and I've found nothing that works as well as marijuana.  Try to tell that to a doctor, at least to the ones I've seen, and they'll tell you your a lazy no good piece who is just trying to get high.  Don't get me started.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 2, 2013)

And thats why we have to by pass our doctors and gives us free to follow natives! I may be white and proud of it but to this day lookin to scociety I be sayin give it back to the aboriginals give our hands and lives back to those who did well by mother nature and nothin more, give back to land and ones sole and live free is my goal and aims to final my life.

BWD


----------



## gunforhire (Apr 3, 2013)

I would never bring up the subject of medical marijuana to my GP, my neurosurgeon, nor my neurologist. For exactly the reason powerplanter mentioned. I learned early that the best way to get your pain med prescription increased is to act like you don't want it increased. I am curious however. In medical marijuana states when you get a prescription for marijuana does that affect any other pain med prescriptions that you already have?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 3, 2013)

> In medical marijuana states when you get a prescription for marijuana does that affect any other pain med prescriptions that you already have?




No....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2013)

I think neurologist know the least amount about medical marijuana. It goes against all their training.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 4, 2013)

I think, not sure, but if you don't tell your doc. about smoking weed they wouldn't know there for it wouldn't affect your scripts.  But if you go to the V. A. they will give you a urine test and not give you pain meds if you smoke weed.  The doc. I saw acted all pissed that I didn't tell her about smoking weed but when I asked her why she didn't tell me what the urine sample was for she seemed to want to change the conversation.  I'll never lie again about smoking but only because of drug interaction, not because she thinks she taught me a lesson.  I've lost a lot of respect for doctors because of her.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 15, 2013)

All to often people have their own agendas and aren't willing to open their minds to new possibilities(or very old possibilities) because it doesn't fit their agenda. People forget that medical MJ is no different than the hundreds to thousands of drugs that were derived from plants. Like aspirin, it comes from Willow tree bark, and Bayer makes billions off of it. 

But I digress...Just a note to you guys that use MJ for pain. You may already know this but I have discovered that eating my hash works wonders for my low back pain. I can smoke all day and not get any relief, but if I eat it, pain goes away


----------

